# 12v Habitation cuts out when engine running



## MHFamily4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if someone had done this before or could tell me a reason why it shouldn't be done?
Our 2007 Elddis Avantgarde 160 cuts the 12v power to the rear (except fridge) when the ignition is turned on - I believe this is supposed to happen. I would like to use the rear 12v supply while travelling (Kids DS,LED travel lights etc).

My question is can I bypass this feature safely or should anything I install in the rear be wired from the cigar lighter in the front to use while on the move?

Any Experienced help much appreciated?
Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It is done so that the UK motorcaravan industry can be seen to follow an EU Directive without doing any testing.

Power is turned off in case anything were to effect ABS brakes or any other electronic system of the vehicle.

Many of us think that it is very very unlikely.

The other European manufacturer's either ignore the Directive altogether (as come UK converters do) or presumably have tested it. 

Though how they can test to ensure that a socket is safe when anything could be plugged into it, is I am afraid, beyond me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is possible on some vans to disable it probably quite easily. In my last van, an Autotrail, I could disable it however that meant the step no longer retracted automatically. I was so used to the step being automatic that I didn't trust myself to remember to bring it in before driving off. 

In the Autotrail it was just a case of removing one of the fuses sited near the vehicle battery. I don't have any knowledge of your van but it may be similar, Alan.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*12v Hab cuts out*

Think about what would happen if you disabled this safety feature and something went wrong such as the ABS failing or the engine management system failing. What do you think your insurance company would think? Its very annoying that the 12v is disabled but the consequences of over-riding this feature could be severe. (I agree with previous posts its highly unlikely that anything will go wrong but it can - how many times have you seen your tv or heard your radio affected by other electrical devices.)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Safety is always a prime concern of course but continental vans don't have this "feature" and they don't seem to have brake failures as a result, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to agree with Alan on this one  ours is a French van and this does not cut out, 3 years now and no ill effects.many Hymer's and Hobby are the same.

cabby


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Why not have a seperate 12volt socket fitted in the habitation area with a 10 amp fuse direct to the leisure battery that would solve all you problems.
Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our Kontiki's electrics work when the engine is on but it is 14 years old. Probably doesnt have ABS?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its not just ABS but all aspects of the Machinery Safety Directive and vehicle directives that need to be satisfied to achieve compliance. Also once the engine is started the leisure battery is connected via the split or intelligent charging and also via capacitive and inductive coupling between different adjacent wiring harnesses in the vehicle. So just adding a seperate 12 volt socket doesnt overcome the percieved problem.

But everything works in our present tardis when the engine is running.

I disconnected and by-passed the isolating relay in our previous Autotrail Scout because of this anoyance only to find on the first corner that both fresh and grey tank alarms would go off as the fluid sloshed about. So the relay got used to turn off these alarms.

One has to make ones own valued judgement having considered all the risks etc. But if you do change anything and something goes belly up its down to you and your insurance company may wash their hands of it.

Ponder time.
C.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

When we start our engine up, the control panel automatically shuts down, which in turn causes all the interior habitation lights go off, the toilet flush shuts down, the step retracts and the fridge automatically selects 12v. 

However, once the engine is started, if I switch the power back on at the control panel, the 12v socket behind the driver's seat remains powered and this allows the kids to watch DVDs during a journey.

This is not something that we have retrofitted, so is it meant to operate like this or is it a fault that could affect our safety.

I always assumed that it was normal :? 



Ken.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

When we updated to our current model we found this 'feature' which hadn't been on our previous 'vans. I spoke to the dealer and they explained the reasons (as outlined in previous posts). They said it was easy to overcome but they couldn't do it for me as they would be liable in the unlikely event of a problem. Google was my friend, rather than permanently disabling the function I fitted a changeover switch to control the relay circuit under the driver's seat so I could vary the set up depending on circumstances. If anyone in the back wants power for say a small sidelight that won't disturb the driver, or a laptop, DVD player etc, then it's enabled. Otherwise, when driving at night I leave some of the main habitation lights switched on but power disabled at the relay switch, which keeps the back in darkness whilst driving. Then when the ignition is turned off, the habitation lights come on automatically without any fumbling in the dark to find the light switches. 

Never had a problem . . . where's that bit of wood I keep handy to touch? :wink:


----------



## MHFamily4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for that Roger - to me that sounds both ideal and behond what I could do myself. I am unable to even find the fuse or relay which is causing the cut off in rear. When we stop the MH engine My habitiation lights etc come straight back on as you said if I leave the rear switch on. We to have had older & non uk built MH's which never had this. Not all developements are better eh.
If anyone has a recent Elddis, Compass Explorer group model which used to do this could you tell me how to bypass it please.

Robert


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Robert, if it's anything like ours, you'll be looking for a small plastic block with two plug-in changeover relays and a couple of fuses, in our case this is screwed to the inside of the driver's under-seat cage, right next to the leisure battery. Your manual may also have a circuit diagram, although they tend to be in schematic form and hence not always helpful with the physical location of the components. One of the relays controls the 12V connection from the engine to the 'frig, the other the 12V habitation power. The latter will be energised by the vehicle's 12V supply when the ignition switch is on. Inserting a simple rocker switch into this feed line will enable that to be made or broken, as desired.


----------



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

*12 volt habitation lights*

just a thought,
as an ex coach driver i know how dangerous and annoying it is to have lights from behind you reflecting in the windscreen--this is why all coaches are fitted with blinds behind the drivers seat.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 12 volt habitation lights*



greywizard said:


> just a thought,
> as an ex coach driver i know how dangerous and annoying it is to have lights from behind you reflecting in the windscreen--this is why all coaches are fitted with blinds behind the drivers seat.


You're absolutely right, it is most distracting - that's why we only ever use the small directional sidelights for reading etc. on the move, never the main lights. If using a laptop, the screen faces t'other way as the seats with seatbelts in the rear are the two forward facing ones.

When my better half is driving, with daughter riding shotgun, I like to watch films on the laptop, using headphones. Some of the action scenes can be great fun whilst physically on the move; for example watching the intro to Dr Who with the Tardis hurtling through space is made very realistic whilst the 'van is trundling along the M6 - a bit like having my own little Imax!


----------

